# Question about clotted cream



## jayco (Nov 11, 2006)

Does anyone have a TNT recipe that will duplicate as closely as possible to actual clotted cream? Also called Devonshire cream. 

I’ve never had the pleasure of tasting the real thing so I can’t relate to the taste and texture. Even though I’ve found several recipes for it I don’t trust any of them to mimic the real thing. There’s just to much variation in them. 

Thanks in Advance,
Jim


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 11, 2006)

I doubt very much you could duplicate clotted cream, be it from Devon or Cornwall. It is just so special, there's no copy: sort of like trying to duplicate a truffle, for example. There are plenty of recipes on the internet which make it look very simple - but you really need to find unpasteurised milk from a Jersey cow for it to be effective!
However, the good news is that you could probably have some sent to you by post. Try this link: 

http://www.britishdelights.com/cream.htm


----------



## TexanFrench (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, you have to let the unpasturized milk stand so that the cream rises to the top, and then do the recipe. Julia Childs recommended just starting with whipping cream and following the recipe of your choice.


----------



## Alix (Nov 11, 2006)

Check out this thread.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 11, 2006)

Supermarkets around here carry it once in awhile in the gourmet cheese section - usually if/where they also carry European-style butter.

I also received it as a gift once from "Wolfermans" (which has a website).  Same brand as the supermarkets.  Absolutely delicious spread on their crumpets!!!


----------



## lulu (Nov 11, 2006)

I have tried to make clotted cream a couple of times now, and its ok but nothing worth sharing, not til I have got better at it.  The right milk is important,and I have never tried on a normal hob, only on the top plate f a range.  

If you can get some of the real stuff sent I would try it, just once, to give you a guidline.  Its heaven.  Just heaven.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Nov 11, 2006)

TexanFrench said:
			
		

> Well, you have to let the unpasturized milk stand so that the cream rises to the top, and then do the recipe. Julia Childs recommended just starting with whipping cream and following the recipe of your choice.


Have you got a source for unpasteurised milk, Tex? I'd have to travel 100 miles to find some!


----------



## TexanFrench (Nov 11, 2006)

This link gives "real milk" sources in the US:

http://www.realmilk.com/where2.html

This link gives "real milk" sources elsewhere (by country):

http://www.realmilk.com/where-other.html

Hope this helps!


----------

